# Any aftermarket dampers for the Cruze?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

DGR coilovers ....... All I'm saying


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

ISC Coilovers as well  

ISC Suspension - N1 Coilovers - 09+ Chevy Cruze [ISC-C101] - $955.00 : THROWDOWN PERFORMANCE, EBC Brakes | P2R | BC Racing | Techna-Fit | Unorthodox Racing | Megan Racing


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If you want to improve your suspension, there are a number of things you should do before you hit lowering springs. Lowering springs in fact may be the last thing you want do to your suspension, as it requires the greatest attention. It will affect suspension geometry, the effectiveness of your factory suspension, will void a great deal of your bumper to bumper warranty, and will affect your ride quality among other factors. 

Start with the strut tower bars front and rear and some under-body reinforcement bars. I forget which company sells them, but I'm sure people will be more than happy to point you in the right direction. 

Correctly lowering your car is very difficult to do. Lowering your car requires more than just slapping on some lowered, stiffer springs. That's mostly for appearance, as the lowered center of gravity an inch or two is not going to make or break your handling ability.


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

Xtreme - I think you are referring to the Ultra Racing braces, which can be found here.

Chassis Braces / Sway Bars : THROWDOWN PERFORMANCE, EBC Brakes | P2R | BC Racing | Techna-Fit | Unorthodox Racing | Megan Racing

If anyone has any questions on lowering or braces please don't hesitate to contact us


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Throwdown said:


> Xtreme - I think you are referring to the Ultra Racing braces, which can be found here.
> 
> Chassis Braces / Sway Bars : THROWDOWN PERFORMANCE, EBC Brakes | P2R | BC Racing | Techna-Fit | Unorthodox Racing | Megan Racing
> 
> If anyone has any questions on lowering or braces please don't hesitate to contact us


YES! Those are the ones. Those will make a much bigger difference in cornering ability and stability than lowering springs, and won't void your warranty to boot.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

He's asking about dampers, not lowering springs.

I had the same question when I first got my car and kept having people tell me to get coilovers as well. I'm not looking for coilovers. A set of Koni yellows would be great. Just not finding anything right now.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

a single strut on any 160HP car is MORE then enough


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

In future these will all be on my car.

h3llion


----------

